# Alternativen zu TVGenial



## vinc (20. März 2005)

Hi leute 

ich hab ne Frage ob ihr alternative Programme zu TVGenial kennt. Zur Erklärung: TVGenial is ein Fernsehzeitungsprogramm. Zeigt halt des Fernsehprogramm für 2 Wochen an. Features sind Erinnerungs Tools...

Warum ich nich mehr TVGenial haben will. Ich komm mit dem Programm und aktualisierung nicht mehr zurecht und der Support in denen Forum hat mir nicht echt weitergeholfen...


bin für eure Vorschläge dankbar


----------



## HanFred (20. März 2005)

es gibt noch den TVMovie ClickFinder. aber ich guck nur noch kurz bei Klack vorbei. ist zwar nur ne website, aber gratis und reicht mir eigentlich.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (20. März 2005)

Tv-Browser (kostenlos)


----------



## Weird_Sheep (20. März 2005)

Ich nutze den TV Browser

Die Argumente (von der Website)
• mehr als 60 Sender
• inkl. Premiere
• Open Source
• Windows, Linux, MacOS, OS/2
• Plug-Ins
• Skins
• Kostenlos, keine Werbebanner

und erinnern kann das Ding dich auch.


----------



## vinc (24. März 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 20.03.2005 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze den TV Browser
> 
> Die Argumente (von der Website)
> • mehr als 60 Sender
> ...




So hab jetz alles mal ausprobiert. Und den TVBrowser find ich am besten

Dank an Weird_Sheep


----------

